

The Economist: The Great American Slowdown - wheels
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11016333&fsrc=RSS

======
prakash
_There are two big questions about this downturn for America and the world:
how long? And how deep?_

Funny, the moment I read it, I checked the publication date of the article
thinking it would be from 2001/2002.

------
maurycy
Easy way to get karma: submit The Economist articles.

